# TIP Coming ....



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

OK, you folks have talked me into getting the TIP program, so I ordered it a couple of days ago. Now I can't wait ... arggh ... The weirdest thing happened after I did the 100 day program - all my life, ever since I can remember, I'd get this strange, uncomfortable sensation before getting onto an escalator, kind of like a knife going through me. I'm guessing that was some kind of anxiety, though I have no clue as to why - but after the 100 day program that went away. Now every time I get on an escalator, I remember Mike.







OK, I'm rambling here ... but I hope that TIP does for anxiety what the 100 day did for escalators.







Am I correct that there's no schedule for TIP? You just do whatever you want?LTL


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi LTL... Just got your order and your TIP will be shipped out today... There is a schedule to follow just like the IBS Program, the TIP schedule is for 40 days; after that, you continue on as you wish with your favorite sessions.Hope you enjoy it, I think you will!!!All the best.


----------



## GailSusan (Dec 23, 2000)

Well you know I'm not one for structure, so I play the TIP CD several times a week -- just Side One. The other side is instructional. I just love Side One as it puts me into the deepest state of relaxation that I have ever experienced. One of these days I'll get to Side Two.


----------

